
Six-legged robots faster than nature-inspired gait - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/10550.html
======
JumpCrisscross
Given "when adhesive leg structures in real Drosophila are covered, animals
exhibit atypical [and faster] bipod-like leg coordination," I wondered why
those insects still preferred tripod gait.

The answer, from the paper's abstract:

" _We propose that the requirement to climb vertical terrain may drive the
prevalence of the tripod gait over faster alternative gaits with minimal
ground contact._ "

[http://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms14494](http://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms14494)

